# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  contributo tfr l.297/82

## sandra133

Sui prospetti che mi fornisce il consulente del lavoro, ci sono i contributi TFR L.297/82 che versiamo all'inps, insieme agli altri contributi previdenziali. Mi sapreste dire come contabilizzarli? Io li ho messi in un conto di credito (v/creditori vari). 
Dando un primo sguardo al bilancio, mi sono chiesta come imputarlo in modo più corretto: è un credito verso l'inps? è giusto che rimanga aperto. 
Mi pare che rimane a credito finché il dipendente non va via e gli si liquida il fondo al netto di quel credito. E' giusto? 
Grazie mille.

----------


## Speedy

> Sui prospetti che mi fornisce il consulente del lavoro, ci sono i contributi TFR L.297/82 che versiamo all'inps, insieme agli altri contributi previdenziali. Mi sapreste dire come contabilizzarli? Io li ho messi in un conto di credito (v/creditori vari). 
> Dando un primo sguardo al bilancio, mi sono chiesta come imputarlo in modo più corretto: è un credito verso l'inps? è giusto che rimanga aperto. 
> Mi pare che rimane a credito finché il dipendente non va via e gli si liquida il fondo al netto di quel credito. E' giusto? 
> Grazie mille.

  Non è ben chiaro a quali contributi ti riferisca.
Intendi forse lo 0,50% dell'imponibile inps annuale a carico del dipendente, che si defalca dal TFR ?

----------


## sandra133

> Non è ben chiaro a quali contributi ti riferisca.
> Intendi forse lo 0,50% dell'imponibile inps annuale a carico del dipendente, che si defalca dal TFR ?

  sì, perdona la poca chiarezza, mi riferisco a quello: è un importo minimo per ogni dipendente.

----------


## Speedy

> sì, perdona la poca chiarezza, mi riferisco a quello: è un importo minimo per ogni dipendente.

  I contributi che si versano mensilmente all'inps per i dipendenti comprendono la quota trattenuta sul TRF degli stessi dipendenti.
Quindi la quota trattenuta al dipendente, già scalata dall'accantonamento TFR, va secondo me registrata tra i costi in avere del conto "contributi previdenziali dipendenti" andando a compensare quanto già versato.

----------


## sandra133

> I contributi che si versano mensilmente all'inps per i dipendenti comprendono la quota trattenuta sul TRF degli stessi dipendenti.
> Quindi la quota trattenuta al dipendente, già scalata dall'accantonamento TFR, va secondo me registrata tra i costi in avere del conto "contributi previdenziali dipendenti" andando a compensare quanto già versato.

  
Grazie per il consiglio! Intanto voglio anche controllare la comunicazione dell'accantomento tfr che, spero, il consulente del lavoro mi darà al più presto.

----------

